# My Latest Flowers( 4 Pics)



## TATTRAT (Jan 18, 2008)

C+C Welcome!


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 18, 2008)

very vibrant shots. #1 is too saturated imo. I really like #2. It gives new life to a typical subject. The rusty chain links add to the photo.

The focus and detail are nice. What kind of camera and lens?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 18, 2008)

D50 and sigma 28-80, Nikor 70-300.

I see what you are saying about the sat level, maybe some editing for it...

Thanks for looking and the feedback!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 19, 2008)

Great colours, very sharp too :thumbup:

I'm also a fan of #2, simple but really effective.


----------



## Ronman (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, the flowers in the first one are florescent on my monitor.  

The fence adds a great deal of interest to #2, it's catchy.

The last two are very nice, good focus, more than adequate DOF, great color.   ron


----------



## Phil the Photographer (Jan 19, 2008)

They're all really nice, did you use pp much?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 19, 2008)

The only editing stuff I have, that I understand, is the preinstalled windows photo gallery and the Nikon picture Project that came with my camera.

I DO have photoshop7, but it is WAY over my head right now, but I will learn it one day.

thanks for the comments, all!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed sir.


----------



## trapspeed (Jan 19, 2008)

#1 is about to give me a seizure. #3 is my favorite, though. Nice shots.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 19, 2008)

trapspeed said:


> #1 is about to give me a seizure. #3 is my favorite, though. Nice shots.



LOL!!!! I got dizzy looking at #1

nice shots but #2 & #3 are my favs


----------

